# NEW FREEDIVING WORLD RECORD



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

On May 22nd 2009, my fellow-countryman from Czech republic Martin Stepanek set a new world record in Freediving to an incredible 122 meters/400 feet in discipline CWT(constant weight-swimming to depth and return with the use of fins while holding his breath) in total time 3:36 min. 

Can you guys imagine that? 400 feet on a single breath of air.........incredible!!!


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

I do it all the time, just ask my wife, Morgan Fairchild.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Nuckin Futs


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

B.S.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Why do you call B.S.? Just because you can't do it? :looser


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats cool..Did he look like a snapper or grouper with his stomach hanging out his mouth when he came up??? oke


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

No, I think the FWC required him to have a venting device!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Per the Wikipedia website on free diving records:

<SPAN class=mw-headline>Constant Weight Apnea (CWT)

*Men*<UL><LI>122 m <LI>Name: Martin ?tepánek <LI>Date: 2009-05-22 <LI>Place: Sharm, Egypt </LI>[/list]

Pretty cool!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a crazy depth on 1 gulp of air. Cant imagine holding my breath that long much less working and burning thru O2 while kicking. I think I understand the type/style of freediving record - he wears the same weights up and down and isn't going down hanging on to a (what ever its called) big weight that lets him zip down fast, right?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Again per Wikipedia:

For all AIDA disciplines, the depth the athlete will attempt is announced before the dive. This is accepted practice for both competitions and record attempts.<UL><LI>*Constant Weight Apnea*. The athlete has to dive to the depth following a guide line that he or she is not allowed to actively use during the dive. The ?Constant Weight? (French: "_poids constant_") refers to the fact that the athlete is not allowed to drop any diving weights during the dive. Both bi-fins and monofin can be used during this discipline (AIDA). </LI>[/list]

Freaky!


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats a crazy depth on 1 gulp of air. Cant imagine holding my breath that long much less working and burning thru O2 while kicking. I think I understand the type/style of freediving record - he wears the same weights up and down and isn't going down hanging on to a (what ever its called) big weight that lets him zip down fast, right? 











That's another discipline- "NO LIMIT" They going down hanging on to a sled and ascenting by using of liftback filled with air.

Current world record is 700 feet by Herbert Nietsch from Austria. I think he is training these days in Egypt. He will be attempting 1000 feet on single breath on sled this year!!!!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is nuts! one breath???? kudos to him!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, 700ft would be nuts. But I definitely would be more interested in this style, the fixed weight where the person actually trains to kick their way down and back up. 

Makes you wonder though, at those depths it would be hard to have safety divers around. Sure, maybe a few CCR divers can get down to some of those depths, but the free divers have to practise and I can't imagine someone willing to spend the $ or time to endlessly sit in deco for training days.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Dylan (5/25/2009)*Thats cool..Did he look like a snapper or grouper with his stomach hanging out his mouth when he came up??? oke


Only if he took a breath at depth and then held it coming up.


----------

